# engine bay cleaning - help!



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys, this weekend im going to brave cleaning the TT engine. Is there a guide how to do it and what to cover up?

I'm going to degrease it then hose it down but dont want to damage anything electrical etc. Has anyone got any pics before, during and after?

any help much appreciated

k


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

noone?


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi!

I had my engine bay steamed by my valeter recently, and it turned out amazing, but unfortunatley no pics!

I used R222 Total Autowash and a Meguires slide lock brush. Sprayed on, and then agitated all over, for about 10 mins, making sure nothing dries on. Then bay was then lightly pressure washed, and nothing was covered up, as the important parts are covered by plastic, and as long as you dont deliberately blast the electronics, and keep it on the plastic and engine you should be fine.

After drying it I then finished by covering the entire bay in 303 Aerospace Protectant, which restored a great colour and matt finish in the plastics.

One thing you will read often is turn the engine on to get rid of the water left in the bay. DONT DO THIS!!!! You shoulddry the bay off as best as you can with a chamois that you wont mind getting dirty, but using the heat from the engine actually boils the water, and the steam can damage the electronics, and cause all manor of problems. I haver heard of leaf blowers being used to dry, but I cant comment on this as I have no experience of it.

Hope that helps!

Christian


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

Racer28 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had my engine bay steamed by my valeter recently, and it turned out amazing, but unfortunatley no pics!
> 
> ...


You should try the leaf blower to dry the whole car, works a treat.
cheers Neil


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeh I have been told its very good for polishing, so it doesnt fall out of seals. I can imagine people looking at you like a numpty if they didnt understand what you were doing! Thats why I really want a snow foam lance, really looks like your having fun! 

Christian


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

on the ball 8)










i use this to part dry the car all the time


----------

